# Data Cable Nokia RS-232: Diseño y Construcción



## Andres Cuenca

Para lograr la conectividad de teléfonos que no poseen comunicación infrarroja o bluetooth se utiliza el cable de datos, en esta pagina se muestra como hacer un data cable MBUS/FBUS con interface serial RS-232.

Nota:  No me hago responsable de los daños que puedan causar al teléfono por una conexión indebida. Pero no hay de que preocupase, siguiendo los pasos al pie de la letra lo peor que puede pasar es que funcione!!!

*Conector del teléfono*

El procedimiento aquí descrito se realiza para el modelo 1100, pero igualmente sirve para cualquier otro con pinouts internos.
En el foro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f18/nokia-gsm-pinouts-28/ se muestra la función y distribución de pines de varios modelos.

Lista de partes:


Acrílico de 1.5cm x 1cm x 0.2cm 
Broca (mecha) de 1/64" 
4 alfileres de cabeza plana 
Cable plano (cable IDE) de 4 hilos # 28 (AWG) 
Soldadura de estaño 60/40 
Cautín (soldador) de 20w a 30w
Manos a la obra!!

1. Cortamos el acrílico a la medida, de tal forma que se ajuste bien a la zona de contactos del teléfono, es importante que el acrílico sea traslucido para poder hacer los agujeros en el sitio exacto donde están los contactos.

2. Los agujeros se realizan en el acrílico sobre los pines MBUS, FBUS Tx, FBUS Rx, y Ground.







3. Después de realizados los agujeros, se introducen los alfileres cuidando de que las cabezas queden al mismo nivel, para estar seguro se puede emparejar las cabezas con una lija fina.
Luego, se doblan y se cortan los alfileres de tal forma que no sobresalgan de la superficie del acrílico.






4. Se soldán cada uno de los hilos del cable plano a los alfileres, los puntos de soldadura deben quedar pequeños para que no creen problemas a la hora de ajustar la batería.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

*Circuito adaptador RS-232 - FBUS/MBUS (RS232 - MBUS/FBUS converter)*

Su función es adaptar los niveles de voltaje de la interface RS-232 que oscilan entre los 15 voltios para el nivel lógico bajo y -15 voltios para el nivel lógico alto, a los estándares de los protocolos FBUS/MBUS cuyos valores de voltaje son: 0 voltios para el nivel bajo y 2.7 voltios para el nivel alto.

Se debe tener en cuenta qué la configuración del puerto serial para los protocolos MBUS y FBUS es:

Bits por segundo: 9600 para MBUS, 115200 para FBUS
Bits de datos: 8
Paridad: Ninguna
Bits de parada: 1
Control de flujo: Xon / Xoff

Lista de componentes:


3 Diodos 1N4148 
1 Regulador de voltaje 78L05 
1 Condensador Electrolítico 470 uF/25V 
1 Condensador Electrolítico 47 uF/16V 
4 Condensadores Electrolíticos 10 uF/16V 
1 Diodo Zener 2.7 voltios 
1 Circuito integrado MAX232 o equivalente 
1 Resistencia de 1 kilo ohmio a ¼ de watio 
1 Conector DB-9 Hembra 
Cable de 4 hilos # 28 (AWG)
Circuito:

Este circuito funciona con cualquier teléfono que soporte el protocolo FBUS o MBUS, solo deben diferenciar los pines de contacto en el teléfono y hacer el conector.

El data cable solo utiliza los pines MBUS, FBUS Tx, FBUS Rx y tierra (Ground), El pin VPP que se muestra en el archivo pinouts.zip se utiliza junto con el pin VBAT para reprogramar “flashear" el teléfono, método para el cual se utiliza una variación de este cable, pero que por tener implicaciones legales no se menciona en esta pagina.

Conexión:

Hay varios programas con los cuales se puede interactuar con el teléfono, los mas destacados son:


Nokia Data Suite: www.nokia.com 
Oxigen Phone Manager 2: www.opm-2.com 
MobiMB (Mobile Media Browser): www.logomanager.co.uk 
Mobius Px: www.logomanager.co.uk 
Logomanager: www.logomanager.co.uk
Se debe tener en cuenta que para que la conexión sea exitosa el teléfono debe estar encendido.

FIN

Espero que lo hagan, no hay como una buena tarde de bricolaje!

La discusión de este tema la puede hacer en el https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f18/data-cable-nokia-rs-232-forum-29/

Li-ion.


----------

